# Photo Scene



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I forgot to post the pictures of people that took photos in my gruesome half body scene. I only have pictures of the photos I took, but I have to say that at least ten other people took photos with their own cameras. I was very surprised with the response that I got from the Photo Scene and I am definitely consider doing another photo scene next year. I got emails from each person I took pictures of and sent it to them. I got some great responses! 
http://rottedcorpse.yolasite.com/halloween-photo-op-2009.php


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That was a neat idea.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Awesome, that is what I call a photo-op!

I thought of something lame, like a bench with a prop....your idea is way cooler!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is a cool idea.......


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

How cool. Did you do that at your home haunt? What a fun idea.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

One of those pictures, the baby picture, looks like a photo I have seen on Facebook. I must know you.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> One of those pictures, the baby picture, looks like a photo I have seen on Facebook. I must know you.


LOL..yes we are friends through the Hauntforum page on facebook.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

That was really clever, Jersey! Looks like they all had a great time hamming it up for the photo-ops (Why just look at props when you can BE a prop)!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

This also seems like a great way to keep people out of your graveyard, stomping your props while trying to pose for a snapshot.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Sharon that is such a great idea. Love it!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone I'm glad you enjoyed it. I used the shirt from a costume I made for another project. I used a table I was going to throw out and bought a piece of plywood that cost around $6.00. Also had some gray paint left over from painting my coffin. It was actually a pretty cheap and easy project. I didn't want my costume go to waste, so I decided to do this photo scene a couple of days before Halloween. I definitely think I will do it again since so many people enjoyed it so much! I was surprised that people didn't get too grossed out since it was kind of bloody scene.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Awesome prop photo op! :smoking:


----------

